# Considering WorldMark



## wileybunch (Apr 14, 2009)

I am a past WorldMark owner (ex owns it now ) and am considering buying a membership. When I owned before, we had 8000 points, figuring a big vacation every other year.  My lifestyle now is that we will probably want to only use it every other year or less for a week long vacation as there are places to go we won't use a timeshare, I don't think (ie. my daughter is entering law school in NYC in the fall so for 3 years we will probably go to NYC several times and stay in hotels and we like to go up to Zion Nat'l Park since it's so close here and would likely not stay in a timeshare then, either.  We are also very busy with kids' activities so often take 3/4-day weekends when we can (so would perhaps use Bonus Time -- do they still call it that?).

Anyway, we are considering a membership of as low as 5000 points that has some points already accumulated so we can use it this year and then maybe again in 2 years. Or if we think we need more, we can buy more points.

I noticed someone saying that 40-60 cents/point is the going rate for buying, but I'm not really seeing anything that low.  Is that because the prices I'm seeing need to be negotiated down?

I haven't seen timeshareangels.com mentioned on the recommended sites here, but they have some 5000 point memberships that look interesting, though not as low as mentioned above.  Are they reputable?  Also, what is the normal timeline from commitment to buy until membership changes hands?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LLW (Apr 14, 2009)

wileybunch said:


> I am a past WorldMark owner (ex owns it now ) and am considering buying a membership. When I owned before, we had 8000 points, figuring a big vacation every other year.  My lifestyle now is that we will probably want to only use it every other year or less for a week long vacation as there are places to go we won't use a timeshare, I don't think (ie. my daughter is entering law school in NYC in the fall so for 3 years we will probably go to NYC several times and stay in hotels and we like to go up to Zion Nat'l Park since it's so close here and would likely not stay in a timeshare then, either.  We are also very busy with kids' activities so often take 3/4-day weekends when we can (so would perhaps use Bonus Time -- do they still call it that?).
> 
> Anyway, we are considering a membership of as low as 5000 points that has some points already accumulated so we can use it this year and then maybe again in 2 years. Or if we think we need more, we can buy more points.
> 
> ...




You may want to read the info on www.wmowners.com, Rent/Sale forum
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=72

and Memberships for Sale forum
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=71

That is the site of the Worldmark owners' commmunity. There are a lot of new owners there who have shared their recent purchase experiences, and a lot of seasoned owners who have shared on how to maximize the value of a Worldmark ownership. Many reseller web sites and ebay and non-ebay strategies are also accessible through WMO posts.


----------



## morgandurant (Apr 14, 2009)

*Worldmark*

I have used Timeshareangels for 1 time credits and have never had a problem. Currently they are charging additional fees above the EBAY bid price. If you go on EBAY I think you will find 6,000 credits in the range of $3,300 to $3,600 . WM is very flexible on inventory specials etc. I see no need to go beyond the 5 or 6,000 credits as you can pick up 1 time credits (10,000) for $600 to $700 and lesser amounts as needed. Check EBAY (bottom of page )for other web providers of WM.


----------



## wileybunch (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you very much, LLW and morgandurant.  I'd seen the wmowners site mentioned in posts and wrongly assumed that was for WM owners only.  Have been over there and see lots more useful info.  morgandurant, yes, TSA is charging quite a bit of a fee.  Thanks again!


----------

